# Valuable show dogs



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been reading a lot about the costs of campaigning the top dogs in the country, and it's pretty insane. With so much money put into these dogs, I would think they would be quite valuable. I am sure many of the top dogs in the country are worth well over $15,000-40,000, with much more than that put into campaigning them.

With this in mind, is there any sort of protection the owners of these dogs have with insurance? In horses, the rule of thumb is if you can't afford to replace the horse, insure it. Are there insurance companies that insure dogs with such values for mortality or loss of use? 

If I put $100,000 into campaigning a dog and found out he was sterile, or he died in a freak accident, I sure would want some sort of protection. I guess being sterile isn't the best example because of stud fee costs, but lets say he died in a freak accident, or something happened and he could no longer show. 

Just curious what those big spenders do. Or is it just a total gamble?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think these days you can insure just about anything, you just need to have an agent that can find out how.

I knew someone that had a doberman that was one of the top, and in the 1980's she had gotten an offer of 30k from someone who wanted to buy him.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

My husband is a CPCU that is insurance for property casualty underwriter and he said there are specialty companies who insure about anything but you will need someone who knows how to find them--not your average all state person--but that often they are pretty costly and the details get tricky.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My Petplan policy has some provisions for reimbursing the purchase price of the dog (I'd have to go back and read exactly what the circumstances must be, but I think they all were associated with the dog's death)


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I know PetPlan does--but the highest they will pay out is like $1000 and depends on the purchase price of the dog. Hardly worth anything, in comparison.


----------



## goldens2show (May 7, 2009)

If you have a dog of value you want to insure there are a couple of companies that will do this. Same as with race horses. There are policies for death, theft, future prodigy (income-breeding futures, etc it can get expensive & complicated but it is out there & I know people who have it on current dogs.
Christina


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I honestly think that the value in a show dog comes from the fact that a dog is the only animal that will love you more than it loves itself.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, many of the top show dogs do have insurance like the race horses, model's insure their legs, etc. They are a valuable commodity and the insurance policy will differ from dog to dog. Lloyd's of London is one such insurance company that is used.


----------

